
React and Data Visualization - sebg
https://fraserxu.me/2015/06/03/react-data-visualization/
======
tewarbit
Could use some attribution on the "Three simple guidelines". Looks taken from:
[http://nicolashery.com/integrating-d3js-visualizations-
in-a-...](http://nicolashery.com/integrating-d3js-visualizations-in-a-react-
app/)

------
chrisdevereux
Seems like React does (some of) the same stuff as d3, at least w/r/t mapping
DOM objects onto data.

What does d3 add over React, other than some utilities for producing scales,
etc?

~~~
krcz
It allows you to change the data and group elements into new ones (existing in
the data but not in DOM), updated (existing both in the data and DOM) and
removed ones (only in DOM). Then it lets you to do some cool stuff on them,
like transitions:
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3808218](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3808218)
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3808221](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3808221)
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3808234](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/3808234)

------
sirstompsalot
I've been resistant to using React, but this is a great and clear example of
the power of React! Thanks for sharing.

